# Figure 8 Puffers



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics haven't put any of these guys up for a long time, have had them for around 4 years now and if kept in proper conditions they can live up to 18 years.
As you can see mine are quite healthy, maybe a little chunky but definitely healthy lol. I only feed them every other day sometimes skip a couple. They eat freeze dried shrimp, frozen krill, clams,snails, and bloodworms.

















This one is a pic of one under the water fall of the AC500


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Really hard to get a good side shot of them, they never sit still


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

That's one chubby puffer . can't wait to see clear pics of him/her .


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have never been able to get clear pics of them. Best thing to do is to take a video, I will try to put one up soon.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

How many snails do you feed at once? And how do you feed him clams? Do you just put the whole clam in there? Or break it in half?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I open the clam up first, always freeze before feeding too. I give them a couple of snails once in awhile, F8's are not known to have problems with overgrown beaks.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome GSP! i feel ya on the difficulty of trying to get a photo.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> awesome GSP! i feel ya on the difficulty of trying to get a photo.


Figure 8's ben


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm waiting for a good pciture =) They look neon green righ tnow!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Figure 8's ben


crap! hahaha...woops


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

u keep them in freshwater or brickish?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

icy.bing said:


> u keep them in freshwater or brickish?


Brackish of course. Figure 8's can live in fresh but for a very short time. In brackish they can live up to 18 years.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking puffer! Do you find it difficult to keep a brackish water tank? Do you have to do the complex water chemistry testing that people do for saltwater tanks? Or is it quite similar to a freshwater tank, except that you add a bit of salt to the water?


----------

